# I decided to start with Albamarginata



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I am getting to the time I can get my wild bettas. Though I like the thought of big fish, I decided I liked the look and smaller size of albamarginata. 

That they are a paternal mouth brooder is also interesting and the reccomendation on aquawikki is that you get 2-3 males per one female. That's nice since they are so nicely colored. They also live quite long, 5 to 7 years, supposedly. They are also much cheaper and not so endangered. I want to leave the endangered to the experts. 

I plan to put them in the 29 as a species only tank, or if any other fish, just a twig or banjo catfish, and some nerite snails.


At wet spot in portland there is a lone mateless unimaculata they are trying to sell on aquabid. The lady I talked to said he was a very nice male. The female jumpped out of the tank. I would love to, but must stick with my guns. He is from borneo, humung or hubung river. Does anyone have a female from that river?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Post on the wild betta facebook page abut the unimac.

As for albimarginata they are very small. I would say for a reverse trio a 20 long will work. For what its worth, I had a reverse trio comfortably in a 14 gallon, with the fotprint of a standard ten. They love hides and though it is suggested to have blackwater, it is not a necessity. I will warn you. Cover your top. No holes. They can and will jump out and can make it out holes the size of a pencil eraser. They are shy at first but once they get to know you, their tiny faces and large eyes are very expressionary. You will love them. I just sold my reverse trio last week. I still have channoides but needed to make room for other species, like the pallis and patoti.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Hmm...are you selling them? do you have pictures? I had a tough time deciding. I Like the way chanoides females look better. Are they the same way, with a reverse trio, similar lifestyle? ? As it is, I have a ten right now ready. In July, I am putting loach heaven in a to a 40 breeder or 55, depending on price, and then I will have a freed up cycled 29 gallon tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Exactly the same. Right now I am not selling but I plan to raise some of the fry up. I have been just letting them spawn and the fry are eaten by the rutilans and splenden in there. 

Many will argue that albimarginata and channoides are the same from differing locales. However I believe them to be two seperate species. They do look almost the same, but the fry seems more developed upon release from the albimarginata vs the channoides. 

Reverse trios work well but in all actuality you should look for a group for the size tank you are setting up. They will be lost in there lol. I would just be sure two males for every female. Females will show dominance towards each other as do males but they are still more docile than fancies.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I was not actually think of breeding them. I would have to have several sets to choose those with the best genetics any way. I also do not favor inbreeding. Would an all male tank be a problem? Just a thought. 

I was just reading that the taxonomists wanted to lump three species together as albamarginata. I wonder what the third species is? 

I realize they are 2 inches long. I was thinking that if they did breed, I would need a place for the fry to hang out. I may need to see if the female would be willing to live with the beta females while I am not breeding. They can be rough at times. I had to move my male mollies because one of the females killed my nicest black molly and the loaches were eating his eyes while he was still alive. I had to put him in the freezer.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are smaller than splendens. About as long but a smaller fish still. I have a few pics I took last night of mine. Honestly I wouldnt seperate them. They do better when they are in pairs or groups. Males will fuss some btu Ive never seen an all male or female tank. If you don't want fry simply leave the males in with the females as they are fry eaters. 

Here is one of my males and the female. They are not spawning here, they just stay kinda close. 



Grr face at the female. 


She really doesnt care. 


Rutilans just cause he is cute.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

What in the name of Zorak is that giant blue fish! Grrr. I'm big, I'm bad, Im ugly---did I mention I was big?

Oh-- sorry for hi- jacking your thread big b.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha the blue one is a standard betta, and really he is a little on the small side. Albis and channs are not very big fishes as you can see.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

So, big b, lesson here, get albis or channs for your 29 tank. I forgot what this thread was about. Oh, and yess, female bettas will kill and eat the eyes out of your peaceful fish. 

RIP mr. Black Molly


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The fish in the pic is a male.


----------

